# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  A terrarium I'm happy with!

## Logan

I finally made a terrarium that I'm proud of for my American Toad Lola! If you're wondering it's a Exo Terra 12x12x18.



 

I'll post beter more clear pictures another day.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

Love the log/hide feature  :Smile:  i remember using this when i had Bob

----------

